# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  slow motion message board 2 days now?

## the original jason

whats up with that?

peace

----------


## partyboynyc

seeing as how i go on AR all day and don't do shit else on here!i was ready to throw the fuckign thing out a window this morning when it happened again.sorry, didn't knwo it was the site

----------


## BDTR

Yeah it's been traumatic for me as well since this is one of the only sites i frequent. I feel like i locked myself out of my house.

----------


## PTbyJason

yeah I know guys. This is a huge headache but in a much bigger way for us than for you. When our server slows down, so does AllSportsNutrition.com and when ASN slows down it means we don't have sells. I am on top of this as much as I can be right now.

----------


## Rookiejay

Yesterday, Aug 14th, around 9am ET- the whole site anabolicreview.com was down. I'd get all kinds of weird error messages - like "can't resolve the domain name" ---- then I tried to login from a different comp and it sent me to some directory listing of porn sites.

Later on it was up, but slow as hell...

I know it's improtant for you guys, who running this site, to know when that happens - so, just want to let you know - cause, I didn't see anyone mentioning this in the posts.

Jay

----------


## PTbyJason

Jay, thank you so much. That is interesting. Sounds like we might have been hacked for a while there. This gives me a little more to work with.

On a side note, it seems to be speeding up some now far me anyway.

----------


## symatech

going fast for me today. but yesterday and day before were slow

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

its going good right now bro thanks ptbyjason

----------


## BigGreen

It is speeding up for me once again, but replying to posts can still be difficult if I use anything other than the quick reply box.

----------


## Diesel72

My speed is fluctuating big time. For 10min or so I have no problems what so ever then it just goes nowhere. It would even give me errors while I was posting. This is as of today the 19th 10:30pm EST

----------


## PTbyJason

Don't worry guys, we are beta-testing the server now. We have the main website up right now that we are testing and it is flying. The message board isn't up there yet. I hope to have us completely transferred and fully functional on the new server by September 1st.

----------


## calidude

Thanks Jason

----------

